# fancy guppy suppliers



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi,

im looking for some fancy guppy suppliers as I would like to specialise in these fish and you may know some online suppliers I haven't already found, 

thanks,


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2010)

To get the healthiest stock, I'd source a specialist breeder. Take a look at Fancy Guppy Association (F.G.A.)


----------



## rob158 (Nov 7, 2009)

ok thanks  , im not in a rush to get them, im going to wait untill next year so its not to cold and also other reasons, I just want to know where i can get them for future reference 

thanks,
Robert.


----------

